# 2015 Thames Valley Meet Calendar



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought I'd get in there and get the 2015 calendar up and running, and then those who want to come each month I will update the thread and close down each month as we go..........hmmmm maybe i just created more work ha ha

So here we have it!

*2015 Thames Valley Meet Calendar*

*NEW LOCATION*

Kings Head
Little Marlow
Buckinghamshire
SL7 3RZ

Menu is on their website.

http://www.kingsheadlittlemarlow.co.uk/

*Calendar:*

January - 14th 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
February - 4th 2015 7.30pm - CANCELLED
March - 4th 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
April - 1st 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
May - 6th 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
June - 3rd 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
July - 1st 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
August - 5th 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
September - 2nd 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
October - 7th 2015 7.30pm - CLOSED
November - 13th 2015 7.30pm - CANCELLED
*December* - 2nd 2015 7.30pm

Jess

So there we have it, dates can be subject to change but if you would like to come let me know.

I have gone for the 2nd wednesday in January to let everyone recover from Christmas and New year 

Hope to see you all there!

J
xx


----------



## Squidge (Apr 12, 2014)

I will come along! My first tt meet


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

On my doorstep!

Count me in!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated  be nice to see some new faces 

Their menu is.......rather large lol and their ribs are to die for!

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't make that one, Jess, sorry.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

phodge said:


> Can't make that one, Jess, sorry.


Oh no worries Penny hopefully see you on the 14th!

J
xx


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

Is this meet always in Marlow?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hey, this one is yes, but if there is enough interest then I can arrange another one, spoken to a few people about doing a drive out meet, stop at a pub and have a couple of drinks etc

J
xx


----------



## ollierico (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok cool 8)


----------



## Squidge (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome! Looking forward to it


----------



## Spash (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll be up for this as my 1st meet  Just need to make sure I can get work off :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well make sure you can get it off work then  be good to have even more new faces!

J
xx


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Pity it's not the 7th of Jan as I'll be local, well if you call travelling from the other side of the world local! Even better I'll be in a TT, what a coincidence.

If any of the old Bucks TT gang are around, we could do a one off?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I went for the 14th because of recovering from Xmas and new year lol but I'd be happy to do it twice lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump. First one is wednesday 

J
xx


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

Sadly I'm gonna struggle tonight, work has exploded (not literally!) so il be here again all eve. Can't remember my last day off!! Hope everyone has a good one! Woulda popped my TT Meet cherry too!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No worries 

Looks like a small intimate meet then tonight.....my cars dirty and no I'm not apologising for it

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just me and Steve then lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

February Meet now open

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be there Jess.


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone can come along or is there any special rules for?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Providing I can drive, I'm in for the 4th. I have an eye specialist appointment that day which mean I may have very dilated pupils so can't drive at night.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We can always pick you up, if you can't drive.


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you very much Penny, I'll only know on the day but I'll message you either way.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

PeterW said:


> Anyone can come along or is there any special rules for?


Anyone can come 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yet another one I can't make - GCSE choices meeting at Kaya's school that night


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Yet another one I can't make - GCSE choices meeting at Kaya's school that night


Come after lol

J
Xx


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Your welcome  if you ever see a mk1 dolomite grey 2004 in Slough its me visiting my parents

J
Xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another one I can't make - GCSE choices meeting at Kaya's school that night
> ...


I would but it doesn't finish until gone 9 I'm afraid... just realised, I can't do 4th March either! I'll have forgotten what everyone looks like by the time I see you all again!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> I would but it doesn't finish until gone 9 I'm afraid... just realised, I can't do 4th March either! I'll have forgotten what everyone looks like by the time I see you all again!


Totally rubbish  lol

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I would but it doesn't finish until gone 9 I'm afraid... just realised, I can't do 4th March either! I'll have forgotten what everyone looks like by the time I see you all again!
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone else?

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

If that's Feb, then, yeah, maybe. Should be fine!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey, yes its for Wednesday 

J
xx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am at a concert in Basingstoke Wednesday - hopefully will make the March meet (If I am guaranteed safety LOL)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> I am at a concert in Basingstoke Wednesday - hopefully will make the March meet (If I am guaranteed safety LOL)


Well maybe you can bribe me with a drink and I'll forget about the facebook comment lol

Shame you cant come! Get them to change the concert date lol

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry Jess, not sure whether I'll make this or not. Got some family stuff going on and not sure I'll be home in time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ow ok 

Looks like I might be billy no mates on my own then lol

J
xx


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry but it will be without me either, I busted my knee and can't drive.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Think it's probably best we all make a concerted effort to get to the March date. Spring re-union 

I'm unlikely to make it after all as baby and wife are unwell, so I'm required for extra duties.

Don't have kids. Chop it off/tape it up :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I was going to say I'm not going to be able to make this evening as after a visit to the dentist this morning she has left me in agony and unable to chew on my left side! Will cancel this one for this month and lets make March a big one!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump for March 

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

We kind of have to don't we :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go on then, we'll see if we can make it this time!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, we can celebrate my new position  lol

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Errrr....are you sure you want to talk about that in public? :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

phodge said:


> Errrr....are you sure you want to talk about that in public? :wink:  :lol:


Hi, I'm waiting for the pics :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

phodge said:


> Errrr....are you sure you want to talk about that in public? :wink:  :lol:


Filth lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump for march 

J
xx


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

we will be there.....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated see you then 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ny other takers?

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Just confirming. See you all tomorrow


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for a great night Jess, it was good to see everyone after so long!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great turn out for wednesday, thanks to everyone for coming  Thanks for passing me the folder I will guard it with my life.....or put in away somewhere lol

April meet is now open 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

APRIL IS OPEN FOR TAKERS

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go on then!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me too, if I can drive or walk, or whatever as long as I don't break anything else.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Potentially yes


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

need to check a few things but i think you guys are my nearest meet so can you pencil me in please


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Guys, all updated 

Dont forget I'm going to be putting a video together for the TTOC and need clips of members cars to put into it 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Now definitely and Mrs NaughTTy's coming too


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

I should be there, want to see how the Mk3 runs down the motorway :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

LouLou said:


> I should be there, want to see how the Mk3 runs down the motorway :lol:


Yay 



NaughTTy said:


> Now definitely and Mrs NaughTTy's coming too


Nice! Will get the list updated

J
xx


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

so errr do i need to wear a carnation or summit or do i carry in a board saying HI WHERE ARE THE TT'S??? and hope i don't get slapped


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it still on tonight??


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yes yes still on just about to book the table lol Steve in his mk2 TTRS (blue) tends to get there first eager beaver lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

amazing night last night ladies and gentleman, thank you all for coming!

May meet now open 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks again for organising Jess - good to see everyone again and meet a new face - great night!


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

It was nice to meet you all and have to say great venue.... for food  gonna starve myself for the week beforehand next time.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night, Jess, thanks for organising. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Great to meet you Simon!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A May meet, you say?

Oh, go on then!! :lol:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes please for May


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can't make it next week I'm afraid - I've got to go to London for a work thing


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh no that's a shame....tell them to move the work thing lol

J
Xx


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

I wont be able to make it as car in garage

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

cool, all updated, I should be there as long as the garage have fixed mine by the time I get back from Vegas Monday morning  stupid alternator lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Any more takers for tomorrow?

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Couldn't shift the work event so I'm going to be 40 storeys above Bishopsgate with a free bar!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Couldn't shift the work event so I'm going to be 40 stories above Bishopsgate with free bar!


Nice enjoy that lol

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll try... and I've edited my post so I'm 40 floors up, not books!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I didnt even notice to be fair my eyes hurt lol jet lag has hit me hard today!

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great night guys, thanks for coming 

June is now open!

J
xx


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucky girl..... oh the month my bad ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great night, thanks Jess! Great to see everyone again.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Who's up for June then?

J
Xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, go on then!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

We have dog training on Wednesday evenings now so can't make any for the foreseeable


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> We have dog training on Wednesday evenings now so can't make any for the foreseeable


Come after? lol

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes please. May be my last one.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gone Ape said:


> Yes please. May be my last one.


why 

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Car for sale. It's time. So if you know anyone.... 

I'm a Saabist now.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there.....


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

When and where is the next one?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The next one is this evening, details on the first page will you be joining us?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Who's up for Wednesday next week then?

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Is it that time again already?

Oh, go on then!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It is indeed, all updated 

J
xx


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe if I'm back on time from camberley, got to show my new baby!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Korry said:


> Maybe if I'm back on time from camberley, got to show my new baby!


ok cool, have you had her delivered now?

J
xx


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

You not far from me korry.i live 5 miles from camberley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be there......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

all updated

J
xx


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Just found out I'm free tonight so I will be along as well if that's ok


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

nastylasty said:


> Just found out I'm free tonight so I will be along as well if that's ok


ofcourse it is 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazing evening, haven't laughed so much in a long time, nice to sit outside too 

J
Xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A great night Jess, thanks for organising it!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Next month is now open 

J
xx


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me for sure this time ! No more meetings to get in the way!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Korry said:


> Me for sure this time ! No more meetings to get in the way!!!


all updated 

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes please Jess


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

All updated

J
xx


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

I should be there, all being well


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

LouLou said:


> I should be there, all being well


Happy days 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bump. Booking the table tomorrow 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

We have a newbie coming, but he's coming in his golf as his track TT isnt ready yet 

Everyone be nice

J
xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great to meet you Bradley! 

Another fab night, thanks Jess!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wednesday night was awesome thanks guys 

Next month is now open 

J
xx


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

im in Bracknell - so may come along to the next meet if its okay. nice to see loads of TT's!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

eddy_rooney said:


> im in Bracknell - so may come along to the next meet if its okay. nice to see loads of TT's!


ofcourse will pop you down 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump for September

J
xx


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Spose I better come along or i'll get moaned at


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

nastylasty said:


> Spose I better come along or i'll get moaned at


Yes, yes you will lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Simon and I had a lovely meal together lol

October is now open 

J
xx


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll be along - Hopefully I can have the car all clean by then! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine will be dirty so I wouldn't worry about that

J
Xx


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

She turns more heads when sparkly though 

She deserves a nice wax too


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine will have its new plates on  excited to put those on today!

J
xx


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Mine will hopefully stop throwing up CEL by next week


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

throwing up what?

j
xx


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

17705-177545. I've had them before - just not for a few months. 
Bank 1 running rich and pressure drop between throttle body and turbo.

I thought it was solved obviously not. Going to check some pipes again tonight- if not Wak advised me that it might be a mapping issue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What map have you got?

J
xx


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> What map have you got?
> 
> J
> xx


It's a stock map. However Wak said that it could just be a bug causing it as apparently it is common.. 
I was assured that a re-map would solve it, however I haven't got the spare at the moment to get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Heya

Is this for all MK's? I'm just wondering if I have the time to meet up with you three for tomorrow evening in Marlow. Sounds great! Also, been there and it's absolutely lovely. Well recommended!


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Also I should hopefully have my forge split-r on for tomorrow!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It is still on tomorrow 

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Great night last night, thanks to those who came. Nice to see some new faces 

Next months is now open 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sadly the Three Horseshoes has closed down 

Looking for a new location as we speak but think we might try the harvester

J
xx


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi we might be able to make the 13th november meet do you know where it is going to be and if it is still going ahead
Thanks
Amey x


----------



## TNTCreature (Nov 27, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sadly the Three Horseshoes has closed down
> 
> Looking for a new location as we speak but think we might try the harvester
> 
> ...


Any luck finding a new location?

Was hoping to make the November one my first meet.


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Is tonight still on?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

HI everyone,

Really sorry I got stuck in Egypt and instead of getting back on the 10th I got back on the 13th!

Novembers meet is going to be cancelled but a new location has been found!

For anyone who would like to come to the Christmas meet on the 2nd of December I will update the location in the first post

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

barry_m2 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly the Three Horseshoes has closed down
> ...


Sadly November has been cancelled but a new location has been found December meet is now open 

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Might be able to make the 2nd.... not in a TT though


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gone said:


> Might be able to make the 2nd.... not in a TT though


Thats ok, you know your always welcome 

You missing the TT?

J
xx


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I keep admiring tidy ones on my travels, being a bit more subjective now I'm not an owner they do still look the tits 20 years after first showing. The prices now are so low if I had the space I might be tempted back for the winter, but I know it was the right decision. All I've had to do with Ulrika in 6000 miles is a service and a new MAF, which can't be sniffed at after 140k. She/it's a nice one but it's still quite refreshing to have a car that is just a tool again and watch the cash rolling into the savings account. I've not even washed her since the summer.

How's yours?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mines ok, had revo stage 1 now, eibach springs, new wheels, new number plate, new interior, needed a new alternator, new battery and now a new 3rd brake light but shes all good 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump!

Meet is this wednesday  Hopefully 2016 we can go back to the three horseshoes as the new landlord has the keys 

J
xx


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Jess,

Really sorry I can't make this - and sorry I'm a bit late responding too. Too many other things going on this week I'm afraid


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Who's up for this then? Might be better to hold off til the new year if it's 1 TT and an interloper?


----------

